# ideas for a home groomer of a male spoo?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What about just a sporting clip? It is pretty short all over and easy to do. I think I plan to put Javelin in a sporting clip. The pic you linked to is an HCC (without the rosettes). I had Lily in that clip for cool weather last year. I really liked how it looked, but by the time warm weather came back around I had had enough of the upkeep of the jacket and took it all off.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> What about just a sporting clip? It is pretty short all over and easy to do. I think I plan to put Javelin in a sporting clip. The pic you linked to is an HCC (without the rosettes). I had Lily in that clip for cool weather last year. I really liked how it looked, but by the time warm weather came back around I had had enough of the upkeep of the jacket and took it all off.


define winter weather hear we never get below a about 23 at night and a dusting of snow once maybe twice a year. I've looked at the sporting clip and its okay I just wanted something with a bit of statement. he's got an amazing color. andeven then I could still keep the jacket not too ridiculously poofy just big enough to keep him warm. I sort of wished I had a girl first but alas.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I am a novice to grooming boy bits and sort of nervous about it. Here last winter we had many feet of snow and lots of days in the low teens or below at least on overnights and a few days not much warmer. Lily did fine with that HCC. I know the sporting clip isn't a big statement maker, but it is practical. I don't like the german myself because I like ear feathers.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

my mom refuses to use a ten on his uh stuff, so she uese the shortest guard if you are more used to using a 10 then you'll be fine. just don't clip the hairs at t he tip of his penis(we didn't make that mistake BTW), my mom preferresto sissor the underpads and it drives me crazy. but this is something I can not do. I liked the shaved ears because most people guessed he was a boy and as a SD user that's one less question I'd have a to answer. so even if I tried the Hcc he will still have fairly short ear hair just long enough to run a slicker through it once a day but not long enough to require a comb.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

So how about a compromise? Jazz worked for quite a while in a HCC type clip but with a short jacket so her vest would not matt it and we took her ears down with a #5. In her first incarnation of an HCC we used a #5 on the rump half due to our winter weather. 

So my suggestion, #5 on the ears which makes them like lamb ears, short jacket but with enough length to contrast with the #5 shaved back half, Bracelets back and front and a of course a tail plume. The topknot actually gets trimmed shorter to compliment the short jacket so you don't have that big full topknot. I get a lot of compliments on Jazz in this cut and she still gets called a boy. I have included a photo of our boy Apollo in something similar but with a more closely shaved butt. 
edited to add that was my first attempt at grooming my boy.... the other photos are before I shaved off the messed up rosettes and Jazz showing her short ears off in the HCC. Lots of performance folks at Gateway loved her clip. 
The good thing about poodles is you can mix and match features you like to make a unique clip that is your dogs own look.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

spindledreams said:


> So how about a compromise? Jazz worked for quite a while in a HCC type clip but with a short jacket so her vest would not matt it and we took her ears down with a #5. In her first incarnation of an HCC we used a #5 on the rump half due to our winter weather.
> 
> So my suggestion, #5 on the ears which makes them like lamb ears, short jacket but with enough length to contrast with the #5 shaved back half, Bracelets back and front and a of course a tail plume. The topknot actually gets trimmed shorter to compliment the short jacket so you don't have that big full topknot. I get a lot of compliments on Jazz in this cut and she still gets called a boy. I have included a photo of our boy Apollo in something similar but with a more closely shaved butt.
> edited to add that was my first attempt at grooming my boy.... the other photos are before I shaved off the messed up rosettes and Jazz showing her short ears off in the HCC. Lots of performance folks at Gateway loved her clip.
> The good thing about poodles is you can mix and match features you like to make a unique clip that is your dogs own look.


so if I do a 7f on his but and face because my mom's to chickin to do a 10 on his face(but we do that sanitary, feet and tail every other week so I don't mind) what would you use on his jacket again keeping pretty short? his ears will have to grow out to a five if I choose that route as they are currently half shaved(we ran out of oil so literary half his face is shaved it looks terrible come on amazon!)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I like to make a statement with my clips hence the tassled ears. I wouldn't use a guard on boy bits as I think that may increase the risk of catching skin. I use a 10. Basically I hold the testicles in one hand & scoop out the back & sides making sure to keep my blade flat. For the front side of the testicles I lift one leg & also use a scooping motion. The hair on the testicles themselves I carefully shave also while holding them. Racer apparently was a bit ticklish in that area at first so my DH would have to stand in front of him shovelling in cookies. Now it's not a big deal & I can do it on my own since he no longer tries to sit on the clippers. For pads I always shave them out with a 30. I just can't get used to using a 40 like many folks do. I would be afraid to scissor pads personally.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Gotta ask.... what does running out of oil have to do with grooming a dog? Just curious.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

loves said:


> Gotta ask.... what does running out of oil have to do with grooming a dog? Just curious.


with dog clippers you have to put on a bit of cooling oil at least for my WAHL especially when shaving or it will nick theskin. we were shaving Teddy's face and it got hot niched his wiskers and that was that. wouldn't let us near it again. it just takes a dab but we lost tthe first bottle I ordered with the clippers. 

I won't be having to worry about his package much longer as mine will be getting fixed pretty soon(within the next month!)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

poolann thanks for your description of dealing with the boy bits. I have avoided going anywhere near there other than to do a little around the anus to keep things clean there. I guess I will enlist BF to lure some stand still behavior so I have two free hands.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> poolann thanks for your description of dealing with the boy bits. I have avoided going anywhere near there other than to do a little around the anus to keep things clean there. I guess I will enlist BF to lure some stand still behavior so I have two free hands.


Get on in there Catherine. Lol I know from experience at the shelter that mats in that area are difficult even to shave out on intact dogs.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Your 7 will leave the fur about 1/8 inch long which is shorter then the 5 blade so maybe a comb that would leave the from 1/2 to 1 inch of coat on the mane you can adjust length up or down as you find what you like and can keep up the easiest. start you butt shave about an inch behind the last rib then look at the appearance and see if you need to move it forward gradually to make him look square ie same visual distance from front of chest to point of butt as from floor to shoulder/top of body. 

Grin actually you could leave his ears tasseled as that is shown in many "retro" clips. In fact there is a clip very similar to the one I described with a shaved neck called a Lion Clip in the older poodle grooming books. We did something similar on Apollo when he went through coat change as his German got very matted on his rump and neck but was salvageable on the rest of his body... Most of his coat was clipped short to prevent further matting so everything on here is under an inch in length. His ears were still short from his German (we never shave them down with a 10 just shape the tail to a rod and use a 5 on the ears because that is the blade I have)


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

spindledreams said:


> Your 7 will leave the fur about 1/8 inch long which is shorter then the 5 blade so maybe a comb that would leave the from 1/2 to 1 inch of coat on the mane you can adjust length up or down as you find what you like and can keep up the easiest. start you butt shave about an inch behind the last rib then look at the appearance and see if you need to move it forward gradually to make him look square ie same visual distance from front of chest to point of butt as from floor to shoulder/top of body.
> 
> Grin actually you could leave his ears tasseled as that is shown in many "retro" clips. In fact there is a clip very similar to the one I described with a shaved neck called a Lion Clip in the older poodle grooming books. We did something similar on Apollo when he went through coat change as his German got very matted on his rump and neck but was salvageable on the rest of his body... Most of his coat was clipped short to prevent further matting so everything on here is under an inch in length. His ears were still short from his German (we never shave them down with a 10 just shape the tail to a rod and use a 5 on the ears because that is the blade I have)


I love the picture with shaved neck and them let is ears grow out a bit I also call his tail my loin puff (long dock) I think this "lion prosona would suit him better than the one I Punk thing. my mom is goingto make him a whole bunch of bow ties to afix to his collar and I want it to show but that last picture looks perfect. thank you!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

We love hi shaved neck. No more collar mats and as you said it is perfect for showing off fancy collars etc. Jazz competes in conformation so no shaved neck for her until after Gateway in October but then we will probably do the same on her.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

spindledreams said:


> We love hi shaved neck. No more collar mats and as you said it is perfect for showing off fancy collars etc. Jazz competes in conformation so no shaved neck for her until after Gateway in October but then we will probably do the same on her.


yeah when his hair grows out under his ears it really begings to bug me. I use a Matigale on him for gentle correction. I might need to bumpup to a chick chain but he's doing pretty good just putinghis nose ineverybodys privets (at nose level for him!) but it has peacock eye's which totally suits him because when he walks he "shows his plumage"


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

For a bit of manly look my male spoo wears a clean face, and then a beard on his chin - a little over an inch long He gets lots of comments. Guys get a charge out of it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, beards, check out Sugarfoot pics in Quossum's threads. Not my thing, but definitely says boy!


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Yes, beards, check out Sugarfoot pics in Quossum's threads. Not my thing, but definitely says boy!


can't do a beard because he drinks out of the toilet and wipes his face on the TP roll which my mom hates(I find humours purely because he thought of it on his own, but not because it isn't gross) again he's a gentlemen. 

upon further contemplation we might skip the front wrist puffs because he has a tendency to pee on his feet but my mom gave me the all clear so yay!


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice!!!.... I too have been eyeing this retro cut. I put Gix in a Dutch clip but as his hair grows out I'm slowly losing the war with knots. 
Anyways... ARE THERE ANY CLIPS THAT ARE GOOD FOR PEE FEET?? I wish I could just shave the backs of his legs!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

swimmergirl247 said:


> can't do a beard because he drinks out of the toilet and wipes his face on the TP roll which my mom hates(I find humours purely because he thought of it on his own, but not because it isn't gross) again he's a gentlemen.
> 
> upon further contemplation we might skip the front wrist puffs because he has a tendency to pee on his feet but my mom gave me the all clear so yay!


Oh yikes on the toilet issues. I have been teaching Javelin to keep away from the toilet (he would drink from it but I don't think I would want potty mouth kisses). Unlike Lily (a major eater of tissues and napkins) Javelin has also shown interest in wanting to grab toilet paper out of my hands as it comes off the roll. My childhood beagle was a big one for pulling paper off the roll (paper towels too). I have to nip this in the bud since I don't want to have the bathroom door closed for the next decade.


----------

